# Making your own incubator



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone done this with a polybox, heatmat and stat? I know it can be done but need more detailed info to convince OH.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

As in like here?:


How to build an Incubator



Dave


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Exactly like that!!! 

Thanks

But now my OH thinks they're too difficult to make (men hey?) So I've been thinking, could I use a poultry incubator that's a manual, so it doesn't turn them?


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Like that:

Hova-Bator Incubator

I think that was originally intended for bird eggs - but because it does not have an automatic rotating system it works fine for reptile eggs.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Something like that but there are other, smaller, cheaper bird ones about. Would they do the job? 

Especially looking at one with plastic housing over the poly box, as I think hovabators would get damaged pretty quickly. Also, we only have one pair of leo's so will never fill a hovabator. By next year we'll probably breed two pairs. 

I'll have a look again and add a link!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Could I use...

eBay.co.uk: Maino MPS12(18) NEW12 Egg Incubator, Hatching Eggs (item 220077736875 end time 10-Feb-07 23:01:31 GMT)

Or

eBay.co.uk: MES 50 Incubator, excellent condition! (item 230089709084 end time 13-Feb-07 13:25:49 GMT)

Any opinions welcome!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

hmmmm we`ll need one soon... might have a look on ebay


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know about that Emz, I can't see why not. If you're only breeding a single pair you could leave the eggs in a tub with a lid on and moistened vermiculite inside the vivarium from what I've read.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Here ya go mate, this is my one! done the same way. The eggs pictured have just started hatching! i've had 4 other successful clutches from this incubator!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for those pics Becky.

The first incubator I put a link to (Maino) has too high a minimum temp, so isn't any good for leos (not sure on other reps- it's 35C)

The other one was about as expensive as a hovabator.

Got a poly box today, have the thermometer, so just need a stat and a mat... the plans say "Appropriate sized heat mat" Becky, what size do you have in your box, and what temps are you incubating at? Thanks!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

the heat mat is a 16x9 i think and the mat-stat is set on 82-83 for Beardies but i think the temps are different on geckos so your have to check.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool, thanks hun!

Have today stuck a 11x11 in and it's way above temps (knew we still needed a stat but saved buying a mat too if that one's enough)

So just a pulse prop stat needed now if anyone has one they're loking to sell!!!


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

just get a mat stat....about £20 cheaper and does the same job with mats...:smile:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mat stats work slightly differently and are therefore not quite as fast at adjusting temps. The incubator is in my bf's attic bedroom which we struggle to keep at a steady temp even with air con on solidly all summer. So we've decided on a pulse stat for this one - and even then it's cost less than half the amount of a hovabator, as that is all I'll be buying (£35 + post) oh, and a tub for the eggs, which was from poundland, part of a set, one of which is the females laying tub! lol


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*incubators*

i used a basic hovabator last year. it was ok but temp seems to fluctuate a bit too much for my liking so treated myself to a brand spanking new hatchmaker R from Brinsea last week, better be good cos it cost a bloody fortune!


----------

